# Substrate poll



## Brian A (Mar 20, 2016)

Is 100% cypress mulch ideal? Is cypress mulch over rated? Soil? Soil mixed with sand? Maybe with mulch on top? Where does peat moss fit in?

Also, how often do you change your substrate and how deep do you make it?


----------



## thatoneguy (Mar 21, 2016)

I did a mixture of the eco-earth(cocohusk) and cypress mulch.

I might consider adding sand in next time, but I like the mixture I have now


----------



## chris00144 (Mar 21, 2016)

I think it's overrated I use a mix of dirt from my backyard mixed with sand and leaf litter I use a bag or two of cypress just bc I think it keeps mites and bugs out and help to hold her borrow


----------



## chris00144 (Mar 21, 2016)

I wouldn't do 100% cypress


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 21, 2016)

I think its just preference. I use cypress mixed with sphagnum moss.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Mar 22, 2016)

I've been using hemlock mulch. It's 100% natural and my girl loves to burrow in it. Very inexpensive and easy to find in my area (MA/NH) border. It also smells very nice and I welcome that especially because Rockie's inclousure is in my office room. I keep it about 8 inches deep and replace it every 4-5 months. She goes to the bathroom outside of the inclousure, so it stays clean. I have never been able to find cypress mulch up here, so hemlock is a nice replacement. Also, I treat it with Eco smart spray which is pet and kids safe so I never have any bug issues.


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow ok, I think this can be up for a debate lol.. I know cypress is recommend but i favor dirt best.


----------



## Jaredp (Mar 24, 2016)

So I had a situation the other day with my substrate. I had 100% cypress mulch which my Tegu seemed to love burrowing and digging in. Now when I first got him I fed him in the cage in a plastic bin because I was worried about compaction, he then outgrew my tub and he didn't like the walls so instead I used the cover as a tray inside the cage but sometimes he would walk around and get a couple of chips on his food. I then started feeding him outside the enclosure since my previous methods were not working great and so there was no chance of him ingesting the cypress mulch. However the other day I notice he looked like he had his mouth just gaped open and upon a closer look it was a giant piece of cypress which he was trying to eat... This freaked me out so I took all of the substrate out and I found a "weather proof" grass carpet at Home Depot (which my vet recommended I use for substrate) I cut it into 3 pieces so I could change it out once they get too dirty. Since then he has pooped and sure enough there were poop covered cypress mulch chips in the cage. Im thankful that he isn't compacted since they are passing but it was still freaky. Other recommendations on what to use would be helpful.
Jared


----------



## snibborsirk (Mar 24, 2016)

Jaredp said:


> So I had a situation the other day with my substrate. I had 100% cypress mulch which my Tegu seemed to love burrowing and digging in. Now when I first got him I fed him in the cage in a plastic bin because I was worried about compaction, he then outgrew my tub and he didn't like the walls so instead I used the cover as a tray inside the cage but sometimes he would walk around and get a couple of chips on his food. I then started feeding him outside the enclosure since my previous methods were not working great and so there was no chance of him ingesting the cypress mulch. However the other day I notice he looked like he had his mouth just gaped open and upon a closer look it was a giant piece of cypress which he was trying to eat... This freaked me out so I took all of the substrate out and I found a "weather proof" grass carpet at Home Depot (which my vet recommended I use for substrate) I cut it into 3 pieces so I could change it out once they get too dirty. Since then he has pooped and sure enough there were poop covered cypress mulch chips in the cage. Im thankful that he isn't compacted since they are passing but it was still freaky. Other recommendations on what to use would be helpful.
> Jared


Don't do the carpet - that stuff is terrible for reptiles - especially ones that like to burrow like tegus.


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 24, 2016)

We all favor what we favor but their is the one thing that all substrate have in common.. and that is ''mold''


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2016)

I think regular dirt from outside is best. To help with mold I would add spring tails. Most issues with impaction are either humidity or substrate related.


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 25, 2016)

Justin said:


> I think regular dirt from outside is best. To help with mold I would add spring tails. Most issues with impaction are either humidity or substrate related.


I would love to use outside dirt, but these people use fertilizer as well as carrying parasites.. I do use spring tails and beetles etc etc, I run bio active cages for my lizards.. Impaction is due to the lizard eating the bedding while eating there food... I mention mold because not everyone knows how mold actually start and think think just because they use cypress mulch or aspen bark and think they are mold free..


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 28, 2016)

just switched my tegu over from cypress to peat moss. within hours he's already constructed a burrow that holds itself.


----------



## Jrock23 (Mar 29, 2016)

beardeddragon111 said:


> just switched my tegu over from cypress to peat moss. within hours he's already constructed a burrow that holds itself.


Is peat moss really good substrate.. I don't think they sell that in my area..


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Mar 29, 2016)

It seems to atleast somewhat hold a burrow straight up by itself. He made a burrow and in fell apart this morning. I'm thinking a little bit of sand would help it a lot.


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2016)

Picked up some sphagnum peat moss at lowes I must say it seems very similar to coco husk but a lot cheaper.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 10, 2016)

It's basically like dirt.


----------



## Fatal_S (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a mix. I think it was 6 bags of soil, 2 bags of sand, 1 bag of peat moss, and 1/2 a bag of bark chips. All natural with no pesticides/fertilizers of course. This is home to a whole host of critters now, and at one point was growing grass (I seeded it, but tegu moved in and killed everything). I am now looking to move all my other reptiles over to a similar substrate situation.

Given that this is a living ecosystem I do not plan to change the substrate much. However when I move in 6-12 months I will have to pull it all, and will see whether I need to start again. Tegu will also be moving into an even larger enclosure at some point, so obviously new substrate will be needed then.


----------

